# Caesar Creek Lake



## Mason52

Went fishing today in the rain and got this 36" fish on a crank bait just after a major cloud burst.


----------



## sploosh56

wow that is a thick muskie


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Nice fish Mason!


----------



## g1pper24

Its always good to see someone catching some musky. NICE FISH!!!


----------

